# Black Lives Matter Idiots cause problems in Minnesota and California



## Slippy

Black Lives Matter blocks Minneapolis, SF airports - CNN.com

It appears that the racist idiots who go by the name "Black Lives Matters" caused an uproar at airports in Minnesota California and The Mall of America in MN causing some problems for innocent tax paying citizens.

It appears to me that this group is full of bigoted racist people intent on harming the economy, the people and creating a dangerous situation for law abiding citizens.

We should all denounce the actions of this group and label them terrorists.


----------



## bigwheel

Sounds like a good plan Slippy.


----------



## Smitty901

This is the old Jesse Jackson scam. They cause trouble for big companies. Then the leaders go in and have a talk. I can make this go away for a donation. Jesse Jackson made millions off of it.


----------



## Mancelona Man

The terrorists were at it in Chicago too

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/12/2...-mile-shopping-district-on-christmas-eve.html


----------



## tinkerhell

Slippy said:


> Black Lives Matter blocks Minneapolis, SF airports - CNN.com
> 
> It appears that the racist idiots who go by the name "Black Lives Matters" caused an uproar at airports in Minnesota California and The Mall of America in MN causing some problems for innocent tax paying citizens.
> 
> It appears to me that this group is full of bigoted racist people intent on harming the economy, the people and creating a dangerous situation for law abiding citizens.
> 
> We should all denounce the actions of this group and label them terrorists.


Black lives do matter. It appears to me that the bigoted racist people ( the ones with one leg shorter than the other because Daddy married a cousin) intent on denouncing this group might be simple minded. I suggest that they don't spend another minute thinking about them.


----------



## Smitty901

tinkerhell said:


> Black lives do matter. It appears to me that the bigoted racist people ( the ones with one leg shorter than the other because Daddy married a cousin) intent on denouncing this group might be simple minded. I suggest that they don't spend another minute thinking about them.


 They do not madder any more than any other life. And the BS they are protesting has nothing to do with black lives. It is a shake down.
If Black lives maddened they would not keep electing those that allow crime in the city to run wild. Milwaukee mayor and DA, Chicago on on it goes.
Look in the mirror you will see the true bigot. All this movement is about Some leaders need a payday.


----------



## Slippy

tinkerhell said:


> Black lives do matter. It appears to me that the bigoted racist people ( the ones with one leg shorter than the other because Daddy married a cousin) intent on denouncing this group might be simple minded. I suggest that they don't spend another minute thinking about them.


What are you talking about?

This group is a terrorist group. Their very name, "Black Lives Matter" makes absolutely no sense and is simply a racist term based on a lie.

When a thug (known criminal) is high on drugs and has just committed a strong arm robbery of a local convenience store then attacks a LEO and attempts to take his weapon with the intent of killing the LEO gets shot/killed in self defense by the LEO....that thug's life does not matter one tiny bit. Attack a person and suffer the consequences.

The world is much better off that the thug is dead.

Same thing happened in Charlotte, NC yesterday. A known thug, DeQuan Westbrook fired a weapon at a group of rival gang members, then pointed his weapon at an off duty LEO who shot DeQuan dead. His life does not matter.

Notice how the news article below attempts to hide the facts of the situation. As you do some research on this incident you will find that the main stream news media attempts to protect the fact that this dead person was a thug.

Police Shoot and Kill Armed Man at Charlotte, North Carolina, Mall - NBC News


----------



## Mancelona Man

Slippy said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> This group is a terrorist group. Their very name, "Black Lives Matter" makes absolutely no sense and is simply a racist term based on a lie.
> 
> When a thug (known criminal) is high on drugs and has just committed a strong arm robbery of a local convenience store then attacks a LEO and attempts to take his weapon with the intent of killing the LEO gets shot/killed in self defense by the LEO....that thug's life does not matter one tiny bit. Attack a person and suffer the consequences.
> 
> The world is much better off that the thug is dead.
> 
> Same thing happened in Charlotte, NC yesterday. A known thug, DeQuan Westbrook fired a weapon at a group of rival gang members, then pointed his weapon at an off duty LEO who shot DeQuan dead. His life does not matter.
> 
> Notice how the news article below attempts to hide the facts of the situation. As you do some research on this incident you will find that the main stream news media attempts to protect the fact that this dead person was a thug.
> 
> Police Shoot and Kill Armed Man at Charlotte, North Carolina, Mall - NBC News


Yes.... I've been checking the UK Daily Mail because they give more details than our government controlled media


----------



## Arklatex

tinkerhell said:


> Black lives do matter. It appears to me that the bigoted racist people ( the ones with one leg shorter than the other because Daddy married a cousin) intent on denouncing this group might be simple minded. I suggest that they don't spend another minute thinking about them.


Hispanic, Asian and White lives matter too. But you don't see them organizing into groups over a perceived sense of victimization. If white folks were to make such a group they would automatically be labeled racist and probably put on the terrorist watch list. Minorities I'm this country already have a leg up with special programs to give them an advantage in the job market and help getting a higher education. It's my opinion that a large portion of the black community thinks that police are targeting them specifically and for racist reasons. But if you dig up facts and statistics you will find that black males commit the vast majority of crimes when broken down by race.

























There are many good upstanding black folks that have my respect. But their lives don't matter any more than the next persons. They are not victims.


----------



## Targetshooter

If " Black Lives Matter " then why are they killing each other on a daily basis ? Here were I live "NC" all I see on the news is a black killing another black , or a black is killing , robing , raping , drive by shooting , this is 98% of our news on crime the other 2% is the other races . So the way I see it if " Black Live Matter " look in your own back yard first .


----------



## tinkerhell

Slippy said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> This group is a terrorist group. Their very name, "Black Lives Matter" makes absolutely no sense and is simply a racist term based on a lie.
> 
> When a thug (known criminal) is high on drugs and has just committed a strong arm robbery of a local convenience store then attacks a LEO and attempts to take his weapon with the intent of killing the LEO gets shot/killed in self defense by the LEO....that thug's life does not matter one tiny bit. Attack a person and suffer the consequences.
> 
> The world is much better off that the thug is dead.
> 
> Same thing happened in Charlotte, NC yesterday. A known thug, DeQuan Westbrook fired a weapon at a group of rival gang members, then pointed his weapon at an off duty LEO who shot DeQuan dead. His life does not matter.
> 
> Notice how the news article below attempts to hide the facts of the situation. As you do some research on this incident you will find that the main stream news media attempts to protect the fact that this dead person was a thug.
> 
> Police Shoot and Kill Armed Man at Charlotte, North Carolina, Mall - NBC News


I did do some research. I just discovered that the white guys from USA have been persecuting these guys for over a century.

Down south there are bigots with a gene pool that is as diverse as a hudderite colony. They are stuck in the past.

The year is 2015.


----------



## sideKahr

Targetshooter said:


> If " Black Lives Matter " then why are they killing each other on a daily basis ? Here were I live "NC" all I see on the news is a black killing another black , or a black is killing , robing , raping , drive by shooting , this is 98% of our news on crime the other 2% is the other races . So the way I see it if " Black Live Matter " look in your own back yard first .


Exactly. Police here get very little cooperation from witnesses to black on black violence. Nobody saw nothing.


----------



## tinkerhell

Targetshooter said:


> If " Black Lives Matter " then why are they killing each other on a daily basis ? Here were I live "NC" all I see on the news is a black killing another black , or a black is killing , robing , raping , drive by shooting , this is 98% of our news on crime the other 2% is the other races . So the way I see it if " Black Live Matter " look in your own back yard first .


You sir, should turn up the brightness on your 26" cabinette TV.


----------



## sideKahr

tinkerhell said:


> You sir, should turn up the brightness on your 26" cabinette TV.


You, sir, should refrain from ad hominem attacks.


----------



## tinkerhell

Strange how there are no black problems in Canada that are to the same scale as you yanky doodles down south. I suggest you look in your own back yard first.


----------



## Slippy

If Black Lives really mattered they would be protesting at abortion clinics where the vast majority of abortions are black women killing their black babies. In NY City last year, more black babies were aborted than born. Where are the terrorists from Black Lives Matters? Hmmm?

The US FBI has detailed stats on where crime occurs. These stats are public and can be broken down into city zip codes. So why doesn't Black Lives Matter protest the zip codes where these crimes occur, mostly black people against black people? Hmmm?


----------



## tinkerhell

sideKahr said:


> You, sir, should refrain from ad hominem attacks.


It is not ad hominem when I'm telling the truth. People who live in glass houses should not throw rocks.


----------



## tinkerhell

Slippy said:


> If Black Lives really mattered they would be protesting at abortion clinics where the vast majority of abortions are black women killing their black babies. In NY City last year, more black babies were aborted than born. Where are the terrorists from Black Lives Matters? Hmmm?
> 
> The US FBI has detailed stats on where crime occurs. These stats are public and can be broken down into city zip codes. So why doesn't Black Lives Matter protest the zip codes where these crimes occur, mostly black people against black people? Hmmm?


Strange fact, the abortion clinics in Canada are full of white women. Looks like you might need a lesson in cause and correlation.


----------



## Slippy

tinkerhell said:


> Strange how there are no black problems in Canada that are to the same scale as you yanky doodles down south. I suggest you look in your own back yard first.


EXCELLENT POINT EINSTEIN!

Seeing as there are only aboot 35 million people in Canada, and approximately 2% are black...means Canada has, statistically speaking, no black people! Do the math (if you can), there are more black people in Baltimore, MD than all of Canada.


----------



## Slippy

tinkerhell said:


> Strange fact, the abortion clinics in Canada are full of white women. Looks like you might need a lesson in cause and correlation.


See my earlier post. Canada has virtually no black people. Please refrain from posting retarded things.

Intellectually, you are at a huge disadvantage...you know that don't you?


----------



## sideKahr

"It is not ad hominem when I'm telling the truth." - Tinkerhell



tinkerhell said:


> Black lives do matter. *It appears to me that the bigoted racist people ( the ones with one leg shorter than the other because Daddy married a cousin) intent on denouncing this group might be simple minded.* I suggest that they don't spend another minute thinking about them.


Come' on, man. Three insults in one sentence.


----------



## tinkerhell

Targetshooter said:


> If " Black Lives Matter " then why are they killing each other on a daily basis ? Here were I live "NC" all I see on the news is a black killing another black , or a black is killing , robing , raping , drive by shooting , this is 98% of our news on crime the other 2% is the other races . So the way I see it if " Black Live Matter " look in your own back yard first .


Canada is a gun toting country with black people in it. Yet we don't have your problems, maybe you need to look at your own gov policy.


----------



## Slippy

tinkerhell said:


> Canada is a gun toting country with black people in it. Yet we don't have your problems, maybe you need to look at your own gov policy.


You crack me up! Facts do not seem to matter to you do they?

I may start a new movement, immediately after I take a tinker and wipe my hell...but I digress.:bs:

FACTS DO MATTER to sane people but obviously not to ALL people!


----------



## Camel923

Maybe you could experience what happens in the US if ethnically you would have the same proportions we do. If Canada imports enough people to make that happen (your taxes) lets see what happens. If you have no issues over a 10 or 20 year period perhaps we should pay attention to what Canada does different. Merry Christmas.


----------



## tinkerhell

Slippy said:


> See my earlier post. Canada has virtually no black people.


One is none, and two is one. But 783,795 black people in Canada is none? I think we need to have a discussion about virtual realists living in a fools paradise.

You are aware that there was a study done in McGill University that suggested that Black people in Canada are under counted by as much as 50% due to the self reporting nature of our census form, they had identified as British, French or other cultural identities which were not included in the census group of Black cultures. That would make the 2.5% that you claim closer to 5%.



> Please refrain from posting *retarded* things.


The 1980s called, they want their dictionary back.


----------



## Mungus50

Tink has zero to say that hasn't been said ad nauseum. The majority of Americans, IMHO, are done with the whining, finger pointing, eternal victim liberal syndrome. 2015 Tink? Wrong. Almost 2016 . times are changing


----------



## tinkerhell

Slippy said:


> You crack me up! Facts do not seem to matter to you do they?
> 
> FACTS DO MATTER to sane people but obviously not to ALL people!


 In the USA, it doesn't matter what ethnic demographic you put together, your culture leads to people killing each other. Stop pointing the finger at others and get over it.


----------



## Slippy

tinkerhell said:


> In the USA, it doesn't matter what ethnic demographic you put together, your culture leads to people killing each other. Stop pointing the finger at others and get over it.


You cannot fix Stupid^^^:bs:


----------



## tinkerhell

Slippy said:


> You cannot fix Stupid^^^:bs:


I am not trying to fix you. Just trying to get you to man up and grow some balls.


----------



## Arklatex

tinkerhell said:


> One is none, and two is one. But 783,795 black people in Canada is none? I think we need to have a discussion about virtual realists living in a fools paradise.
> 
> You are aware that there was a study done in McGill University that suggested that Black people in Canada are under counted by as much as 50% due to the self reporting nature of our census form, they had identified as British, French or other cultural identities which were not included in the census group of Black cultures. That would make the 2.5% that you claim closer to 5%.
> 
> The 1980s called, they want their dictionary back.


The above is the only data you've really brought to the table. So far most of your replies have been defensive and lacking substance. What point are you trying to make? That some folks are bigots? Well duh! There's bigots in every single race. And the black lives matter group is also bigoted.


----------



## hawgrider

Hahahaha hilarious. I think the cold weather in the extreme north has frozen someones tinkle stream. LMAO!


----------



## shootbrownelk

Smitty901 said:


> This is the old Jesse Jackson scam. They cause trouble for big companies. Then the leaders go in and have a talk. I can make this go away for a donation. Jesse Jackson made millions off of it.


 Huh.....Is that where the term "BLACKMAIL" came from? It should be "BLACK MALE".


----------



## Slippy

tinkerhell said:


> I am not trying to fix you. Just trying to get you to man up and grow some balls.


Now that's pretty funny right there! But it makes no sense, like the vast majority of your posts. Try to stay on topic.

I like to tell this story because it helps illustrate the Canada/US relationship.

While fishing one summer in NW Ontario, the lodge where we were staying had a nice restaurant/bar where the locals would hang out. As the evening wore on, the conservative older locals headed home and the clientele changed to the younger more liberal Canadians.

Playing pool and shooting darts and drinking leads to some good conversations and discussion ensued about Capitalism vs Socialism and things like healthcare, The US Constitution, and politics and the difference in the 2 countries.

It was lively and a good debate where no minds were being changed. The guys with me were all fairly upper class, hard working business owners with a few vets. The Canadians were all liberal college students working or living in the area for the summer. We were at a standstill, a Mexican Standoff so to speak. Both sides steadfast in their beliefs.

UNTIL...I asked for the floor and bought a round of drinks for the immediate group of youngsters that were involved in the debate. I gave a toast to my Canadian friends, to good fishing, good adult beverages and good future. My last words were something like this, (but bear in mind that this was Pre-Obama so things were much better than today);

You Canadians are able to enjoy a certain amount of socialism, freebies you like to call it, for one reason and one reason only...The biggest, baddest, most technologically advanced Military is covering your asses from the finest Republic ever in the history of the World...and that my friends, is the Great USA.

They all returned the toast and most agreed.

Lesson over.


----------



## Moonshinedave

I remember when I was taking my CCP class, the instructor said that open carry is legal in the state of West Virginia, however there are laws on the books about causing a civil disturbance, and he advised we use discretion about carrying open.
I have the same question about these "protesters" at what point does it change from a protest to causing a civil disturbance? A protest in my mind is done in a place where the general public can be made aware of a group's grievance. Not disturbing the public going about their lives. Here is the definition of civil disturbance from the computer;
*Civil disturbance means acts of violence and disorder prejudicial to the public law and order. It includes acts such as riots, acts of violence, insurrections unlawful obstructions or assemblages, or other disorders prejudicial to public law and order. It also includes all domestic conditions requiring or likely to require the use of federal armed forces.*


----------



## shootbrownelk

tinkerhell said:


> Canada is a gun toting country with black people in it. Yet we don't have your problems, maybe you need to look at your own gov policy.


 You are also supposedly welcoming a Butt-load of Syrian Refugees to your country. I'm pleased as punch that you're taking them in. Most here don't want them. They are becoming a major problem in Europe and you're next.


----------



## gambit

late to the party on tinkerhell comments and if I can figure how to do the copy paste thing so it can be a reminder what he or she said.
they found when it comes to inbreeding that here real numbers that are found by study one was people of middle eastern both born and cam here from that shit hole, most was because of islam now number 2 was black americans 3 native americans which did shock me then white americans and last was Asians born americans.
so if you are born in American the chance of inbreeding is lower other then middle easterns who follows islam but black americans again lower numbers compared to whites are way out numberd and yet they have the most family hook up's or **** buddies.
when it came to whites which is still nasty is white end up marrying the family member where blacks just hook up and the numbers of inbreed children are highest with black and then black/white mixed
I met black people who had hooked up family members by blood not marriage . when I have time I will look for the study and post it and maybe it will spread like wild fire and those who keep saying inbreeding white people from the south blah blah might get upset to see it was the northern states that had the most inbreeding of all
merry Christmas everyone


----------



## tinkerhell

shootbrownelk said:


> You are also supposedly welcoming a Butt-load of Syrian Refugees to your country. I'm pleased as punch that you're taking them in. Most here don't want them. They are becoming a major problem in Europe and you're next.


I am please that we are taking them too( And I'm not a Justin Trudeau fan). I've been following the stories of some of the families. The first family that arrived in my city flee'd his country in 2001. It has been a 4 1/2 year - two spent living in a compound - journey to get his family to safety.

Where are you getting your info about the problem in Europe? Can you post something? I'm wondering if it is as trashy as the info that I've seen.


----------



## GrumpyBiker




----------



## Arklatex

tinkerhell said:


> Where are you getting your info about the problem in Europe? Can you post something? I'm wondering if it is as trashy as the info that I've seen.


Seriously!? Just Google immigration problem in Europe. You will see the problems all lead back to the African and Middle Eastern immigrants and refugees. Or better yet ask our friend here on the forum Swedishsocialist, he was all for it too until the problems they bring started hitting closer to home.

P.S.: glad you don't like that douchebag Trudeau! He seems about as bad as obama.


----------



## tinkerhell

Slippy said:


> Black Lives Matter blocks Minneapolis, SF airports - CNN.com
> 
> It appears that the racist idiots who go by the name "Black Lives Matters" caused an uproar at airports in Minnesota California and The Mall of America in MN causing some problems for innocent tax paying citizens.
> 
> It appears to me that this group is full of bigoted racist people intent on harming the economy, the people and creating a dangerous situation for law abiding citizens.
> 
> We should all denounce the actions of this group and label them terrorists.


You sure do get terrified easily, let's see what they did....



> In Minnesota, Black Lives Matter activists formed a human chain and blocked roads to both terminals at Minneapolis-St. Paul International Airport, bringing holiday travelers to a temporary standstill.


OMG! This is so boring! Are you going to have nightmares over this?


----------



## tinkerhell

Arklatex said:


> Seriously!? Just Google immigration problem in Europe. You will see the problems all lead back to the African and Middle Eastern immigrants and refugees. Or better yet ask our friend here on the forum Swedishsocialist, he was all for it too until the problems they bring started hitting closer to home.
> 
> P.S.: glad you don't like that douchebag Trudeau! He seems about as bad as obama.


I've seen some video blogs about the immigration and aftermath in Germany. Yes, they were very disturbing. But I like to think for myself rather than believe everything that I see on youtube so I did some basic fact checking, and some of the most basic facts like 'How many immigrated?" and trends like unemployment and crime were outright lies in the videoblog. A good strategy for anyone that wants to be in a debate: moderate your claims and make them believable by supporting them with fact. I don't think they did well at this.


----------



## GrumpyBiker




----------



## sideKahr

gambit said:


> late to the party on tinkerhell comments and if I can figure how to do the copy paste thing so it can be a reminder what he or she said.


Gambit, you said you'd like to learn "...how to do the copy paste thing so it can be a reminder what he or she said."

It's easy. Go to the post that you want to quote. On the bottom right of the frame you will see a choice "Reply with Quote". Click that, and a window will appear showing that quote. Simply move your cursor down and type your reply under it.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## tinkerhell

GrumpyBiker said:


>


Whew! I am glad you establish this factoid. I've only started crying this morning, so clearly I am not a racist.


----------



## tinkerhell

shootbrownelk said:


> Huh.....Is that where the term "BLACKMAIL" came from? It should be "BLACK MALE".


huh.....did the term "Cowpoke" come from Wyoming? Did they really mean "Cow Poke"?


----------



## GrumpyBiker

Tinker , you don't seem like a complete idiot so I have to ask.
Knowing that no one on here is going to change your opinions and granting that you are not going to change anyone's opinions on here, whats the point of the argument?
While I find it interesting where people stand on certain issues the point of people arguing on the Internet escapes me.
Outside of a Troll I don't get it.
I do enjoy proding an individual to see how many times you can get an idiot to reply, but again, you dont seem like a complete idiot.
Knowing that nothing you type / say will change others opinions are you just wanting everyone to know where you stand?
Because you accomplished that in your first couple of posts in this thread.


----------



## bigwheel

At the risk of being redundant again..can only repeat what a wise old cowboy philosopher said one time which was. "Son..you will meet some white people who claim to hate black people..but rest assured they hate us much worse than we could ever hate them."


----------



## tinkerhell

bigwheel said:


> At the risk of being redundant again..can only repeat what a wise old cowboy philosopher said one time which was. "Son..you will meet some white people who claim to hate black people..but rest assured they hate us much worse than we could ever hate them."


.....................................



bigwheel said:


> All muslims are radicalmurderers..cheaters..liars..thieves...rapists etc. it comes from their book. We will either kill all of them or they will kill all of us. it seems pretty simple.


...................................


----------



## tinkerhell

I didn't realize that a bunch of black women locking arms and singing hands across america can scare you all into a deep seated rant about terrorism. 

Tinkerhell signing out. If you want to get the last word, go for it, I'll read what you have to say.


----------



## Slippy

tinkerhell said:


> I didn't realize that a bunch of black women locking arms and singing hands across america can scare you all into a deep seated rant about terrorism.
> 
> Tinkerhell signing out. If you want to get the last word, go for it, I'll read what you have to say.


You sent me a PM of which I sent you a reply in the form of a question. You did not answer it. Care to answer? Thanks


----------



## Denton

tinkerhell said:


> I did do some research. I just discovered that the white guys from USA have been persecuting these guys for over a century.
> 
> Down south there are bigots with a gene pool that is as diverse as a hudderite colony. They are stuck in the past.
> 
> The year is 2015.


I did some research, too. That is to say, I looked around my surroundings.

I don't see any of what you are asserting. Except for the gene pool thing. Crenshaw county is a odd place.


----------



## txmarine6531

tinkerhell said:


> Black lives do matter. It appears to me that the bigoted racist people ( the ones with one leg shorter than the other because Daddy married a cousin) intent on denouncing this group might be simple minded. I suggest that they don't spend another minute thinking about them.


That's the attitude that f***ing things up. If the whole "black lives matter" thing was legit, they would look at their own culture and neighborhoods first. But no, they blame everyone else except themselves. They don't cry about black on black crime. Just white on black crime. Fix what's at home, denounce and put out of business the rap industry (listen to what they preach), denounce and put out of business f***sticks like Sharpton and Jackson. Look at what so many young black people listen too as far as music, look at their style of clothes, look at current "leaders" they idolize and act like, look at the historical figures they claim to idolize yet not heed their message. Rap, pants around their knees (originated in prison, it's "gangsta"), Sharpton/Jackson/Lee (who the hell knows why). I hear a lot of talk about MLK, Rosa Parks, but they don't hear their message. They don't act as they did, or even believe as they did. They act in direct contrast. Black people are just as guilty of racial divides as anyone else. There are no clean hands.


----------



## sideKahr

TXmarine you are right. So much of the rancor centers around black vs white. A wise man once said, "I look to a day when people will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character." Some black people need to re-read their own revered leaders.


----------



## txmarine6531

That used to be me, judged by the color of their skin.


----------



## bigwheel

tinkerhell said:


> .....................................
> 
> ...................................


Well if being a modern Political Correct person requires acceptance or approval of the murderous and satanic religion of Islam...count me out. I Just cant do it. Sorry.


----------



## bigwheel

sideKahr said:


> TXmarine you are right. So much of the rancor centers around black vs white. A wise man once said, "I look to a day when people will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character." Some black people need to re-read their own revered leaders.


 Loved MLK Jr. Too bad the leftist race pimps like Jackson..Sharpton..Holder Lynch and Barrack Hussein Obummer managed to turn his excellent dream into a horrible nightmare.


----------



## txmarine6531

bigwheel said:


> Loved MLK Jr. Too bad the leftist race pimps like Jackson..Sharpton..Holder Lynch and Barrack Hussein Obummer managed to turn his excellent dream into a horrible nightmare.


Whatever helps their political and financial agenda.


----------



## Smitty901

Company I work for try to fire or suspend a Black man for anything . Good luck it takes over ten time for the same offence. And you better have all 10 time documented well and hope it is not you that get fire also. White guy one time done.


----------



## A Watchman

All right guys and gals I'm gonna lay it out for you in plain English. You should know I do watch, research, and take factual notes.

All lives matter, but some piss me off. Its those that have an agenda, either by participation or just plain flat laziness, of the continuing effort to diminish the middle class and the fruits of our labor to hand it out to thieves, bums, and opportunists who benefit from the word racism. Am I expected to be silent?

Here is my group of "Lives That Matter" - Middle Class Americans Losing Their Social Class Along With Rights and Freedoms.

I am a white, tall, good looking, smart, and hardworking male. *Yet my peers do not get...nor are we demanding parades, special privileges, days of recognition, handouts, media coverage, reduced education, affirmative action, or idiotic spoke persons rallying on our behalf for perceived inequalities.*

Yet, we see special interest groups actively assaulting our values and rights. Do we have an agenda?...... yes "for others to work and earn your own liberties and leave ours alone". I have seen mine and my peers, freedoms successfully attacked and stolen over the last couple of decades....... and for this we are racist? I think not.


----------



## tinkerhell

A Watchman said:


> Yet, we see special interest groups actively assaulting our values and rights.


OMG, you guys are a bunch of cry baby pussies. Woe is you. A bunch of black ladies lock arms to get their message heard, and you can't stop whining. Get over it.


----------



## Arklatex

tinkerhell said:


> OMG, you guys are a bunch of cry baby pussies. Woe is you. A bunch of black ladies lock arms to get their message heard, and you can't stop whining. Get over it.


So yer saying that if a buncha white women locked arms and held up air traffic to get their message of "black folks are real racist against white folks" heard that it wouldn't be a big deal? And that black folks wouldn't stop whining and being pussies about it? Ha! The problem is that air traffic was stopped! Those sistas coulda got their message across without resorting to such extreme measures...


----------



## txmarine6531

tinkerhell said:


> OMG, you guys are a bunch of cry baby pussies. Woe is you. A bunch of black ladies lock arms to get their message heard, and you can't stop whining. Get over it.


A bunch of black ladies locking arms to get their message heard.........








Do you know why BLM came about? It got started after Zimmerman's acquittal. A punk kid was beating the hell out of him and he got shot for it. The parents and the media portrayed him as an innocent little boy. Showing old pictures instead of the then current facebook pics of him acting like a thug, flipping the camera off, guns. lean. And of course the rest of the sheep in the world latched on to it like gospel, ignoring the facts. The media even coined a new race, white Hispanic. Obama damn sure didn't help anything. Following his buddy Rahm's advice. 
Picture given to media, old pic








Travon at the time of death








Then came the ferguson ordeal and the "hands up don't shoot" shit, media ran with that one as usual. That was disproved quickly. A gentle giant they called the thug. The gentle giant was a damn thief and a little hoodlum. What do you think is going to happen when you try and take an officer's weapon? A lively game of keep away?








It was crap like this that got the movement really going. If they truly cared, they would look within instead of looking for someone else to blame. They refuse to look in the mirror. They want to blame their troubles on others like they do everything else. Anything said to the contrary is racist of course.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

All BLM does is give me something interesting to read when I'm bored at work, especially if they force the police to use force.


----------



## gambit

am I a baby? no I just make them
if I was a person who wanted to do a bomb attack at the airport well that was the best time wasn't it?
all the law officers was at one location and that left anther location less security if needed
I played a game called planetside wiki it long time ago and my one tactic was to go inside a base generator room and blow it up then hide when other players rushed in to get it going again I popped a button and blew them up
now only few people who played that videogame will understand the point of that tactic, and what was the point of this story
well I blew up a generator that gives power to a base and helps other bases that players can take over in battles and to give my side a better chance I pop the gen then I stayed to keep it down by blowing it up again with this time repair crew/ players in it.
this made which faction owns that base run to it leaving other bases with less security and who faction I was in can move in take it over with less trouble.
what dose this have to do with blacklives matter assholes?
they did what I did and if one fo them as a terrorist well it don't take much to understand what will happen
very little security because all the police was at anther location.
it is sad a online video game tactics are the same as real life ones.
and If I had a firearm" which I still don't own one btw", and I see the blacklivesmatter dipshits doing a protest slowing down traffic making it harder for to move around then yes I will be on guard big time because if I was a terrorist that be the time to make blacklivesmatter people guts blood and what little brains they have spread over the streets walls and other people and because the traffic is at a stand still NO help will be getting inside terrorist start the shooting.
that airport would been a kill zone for them and I am willing to bet it wont take no more then 5 terrorist to get the job done
so yes black ladies linking arms making it harder to get around to one spot to anther scares me alittle . BTW ever see all the photos by none news people you see a lot more men then what news channels will show.
ok back to my kiddie pool of shame , which is looking like I will be upgrading it to a spa of shame due to I am getting my house.
merry christmas


----------



## shootbrownelk

tinkerhell said:


> I am please that we are taking them too( And I'm not a Justin Trudeau fan). I've been following the stories of some of the families. The first family that arrived in my city flee'd his country in 2001. It has been a 4 1/2 year - two spent living in a compound - journey to get his family to safety.
> 
> Where are you getting your info about the problem in Europe? Can you post something? I'm wondering if it is as trashy as the info that I've seen.


You don't have Google in Canada?


----------



## shootbrownelk

tinkerhell said:


> OMG, you guys are a bunch of cry baby pussies. Woe is you. A bunch of black ladies lock arms to get their message heard, and you can't stop whining. Get over it.


I thought you were taking a hike?


----------



## SOCOM42

shootbrownelk said:


> I thought you were taking a hike?


Now have you ever met a libtard that told the truth or kept its promise? I never have.

Example, hildabitch. camel nose Kerry, reid, need I go on, do I have to go down to the minions???

The minions suck up the lies handed out and them regurgitate them as gospel.

They hold phone conferences to organize the talking points and then puke them out in a mass attack so well they almost sound true.

Those sheeple who are the line fodder for BLM probably have a collective IQ average of 95 and that is being generous.

I guess tink can't understand that disrupting traffic and commerce is not the same as a peaceful demonstration in a PUBLIC place such as MLK had

organized.

I guess that tink thinks that blacks, gays and what have you trash can willfully violate the laws because they were made by ******.


----------



## shooter

Its all a misunderstanding due to the lack of education in our school systems they are protesting for black labs matter.... And we can all agree back labs do matter, I mean who else is going to keep you warm at night and fetch those ducks for you when you go hunting?


----------



## A Watchman

tinkerhell said:


> OMG, you guys are a bunch of cry baby pussies. Woe is you. A bunch of black ladies lock arms to get their message heard, and you can't stop whining. Get over it.


Tink.... you are mistaken and have grossly misjudged my position, no whining here.....just standing my ground on what's mine and my rights. don't be one who attempts to test my resolve on securing my ground. It will not end pretty, nor will YOU be allowed to whine.


----------



## tinkerhell

Arklatex said:


> So yer saying that if a buncha white women locked arms and held up air traffic to get their message of "black folks are real racist against white folks" heard that it wouldn't be a big deal? And that black folks wouldn't stop whining and being pussies about it? Ha! The problem is that air traffic was stopped! Those sistas coulda got their message across without resorting to such extreme measures...


I'm saying that if a group of ladies both black and white locked arms for "poor children that don't get a chance to play hockey" , there would be a bunch of whiney cry baby pussies on this thread that would attempt the woe is me routine.


----------



## Auntie

I am sitting here wondering if you had been on a flight to go and see your family and missed it because of a protest, would you be upset? If you were going to pick up something at the store and it was closed due to a protest that was an illegal gathering would you be upset? I don't care what color their skin is or what their agenda is. I do know that they have intentionally burned down small businesses, blocked traffic, gone against a restraining order and caused disruption in peoples lives, yes even non white people. 

While I understand that you are supportive of the issue I must ask, have you been to one of their protests or marches or are you another one of the arm chair supporters. I have no problem with most non whites, however, I do have a problem with people that condone destruction of personal property, disruption of public roads, and the twisting of facts.

Murder is wrong, protecting yourself is different. It has been shown that in the majority of the cases that they use as their poster boys that the 'kind and gentle' boys were not really that way. If you rob a store, threaten the owner then run from the police what would you like them to do? Perhaps they could send an invitation to stop by police headquarters or maybe the owner should have apologized that he was WORKING for his money.

There are ways to make changes, ways to bring injustice to everyones attention. Lets start with a responsible, respectable young black man that was shot down for no reason instead of a thug in their sunday best.


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> All right guys and gals I'm gonna lay it out for you in plain English. You should know I do watch, research, and take factual notes.
> 
> All lives matter, but some piss me off. Its those that have an agenda, either by participation or just plain flat laziness, of the continuing effort to diminish the middle class and the fruits of our labor to hand it out to thieves, bums, and opportunists who benefit from the word racism. Am I expected to be silent?
> 
> Here is my group of "Lives That Matter" - Middle Class Americans Losing Their Social Class Along With Rights and Freedoms.
> 
> I am a white, tall, good looking, smart, and hardworking male. *Yet my peers do not get...nor are we demanding parades, special privileges, days of recognition, handouts, media coverage, reduced education, affirmative action, or idiotic spoke persons rallying on our behalf for perceived inequalities.*
> 
> Yet, we see special interest groups actively assaulting our values and rights. Do we have an agenda?...... yes "for others to work and earn your own liberties and leave ours alone". I have seen mine and my peers, freedoms successfully attacked and stolen over the last couple of decades....... and for this we are racist? I think not.


Well said my friend.


----------



## Sasquatch

I think 2-4 years in the military might open their eyes to real life problems and may learn them a little respect for others. Just a suggestion...


----------



## Smitty901

Sasquatch said:


> I think 2-4 years in the military might open their eyes to real life problems and may learn them a little respect for others. Just a suggestion...


 Please no. There is way to much social engineering going on in the military now. Let the hood keep their rats


----------



## gambit

Sasquatch said:


> I think 2-4 years in the military might open their eyes to real life problems and may learn them a little respect for others. Just a suggestion...


I never went into military , even most mt family did i was not able to finish school due to real racism and NY school boards.
my father started me off with martial arts and little bit of wrestling and boxing at times
he said it builds character and helps with discipline.
at rough age of 12 or so I was using the 4 sirs or ma'am
1 yes sir - ma'am
2 no sir - ma'am
3 I do not understand sir - ma'am
4 no excuse sir - ma'am
my mother was first born generation of polish borderline Russian, now I remind people who say smacking a kid was abuse call child welfare cry cry cry, they have no clue what punishment was for me. if I coverd my butt when my mother was beating us well she keep smacking till you moved it and she has YES HAS broken my fingers I was whipped with a cord that broke and has lef marks that is still on me till this day.
last time she hit me I was 29 years old, why? because my wife at the time was just a moved in girl friend and was not married. BTW it was a wet mop that broke and left a welt that lasted weeks
my father never hit us at all. he used some harsh forms of punishment called thinking position I would report to major stump 2 foot high bench put feet on top of it and hands on the ground like a push up then put your hands under your chin so its the tip of your elbows on the no carpet floor.
HURTS LIKE HELL
i don't do these things to my 9 year old girl but what i went threw made me a better daddy , kids need that old kind of discipline not after school programs . they have games and all kinds of crap to keep them out of trouble.
BTW forgot to say til this day i still call people sir ma'am even if they are far younger then me. it was programed to deep in my skull to break it and its a good thing


----------



## biff0776

I'm tired of their games....just another excuse to blame someone else. If you screw up take accountability. If you get your brains blown out, then you most likely deserved it


----------



## Pir8fan

tinkerhell said:


> Black lives do matter. It appears to me that the bigoted racist people ( the ones with one leg shorter than the other because Daddy married a cousin) intent on denouncing this group might be simple minded. I suggest that they don't spend another minute thinking about them.


If black lives matter to other blacks then maybe they should stop killing each other so often. Instead, they tweet about killing whites and cops. Whites and cops aren't the biggest threat to blacks. The biggest threat is other blacks. Well at least one BLM thug won't be causing any more problems. An off duty police officer took care of that at Northlake Mall near Charlotte, NC.


----------



## Smitty901

Pir8fan said:


> If black lives matter to other blacks then maybe they should stop killing each other so often. Instead, they tweet about killing whites and cops. Whites and cops aren't the biggest threat to blacks. The biggest threat is other blacks. Well at least one BLM thug won't be causing any more problems. An off duty police officer took care of that at Northlake Mall near Charlotte, NC.


 This is along the lines of what liberals are tell them to do now ,Go rob whitty. steal the cars is the suburbs . Rob the nice store . And they are listening. In Milwaukee now do to the now chase rule. They go to the suburbs steal a car. They use it as a mobile drug house. When LEO come they take off at high speed. Mayor and COP will not allow the chase and they know it.
I gave more weapons for Christmas this year . Why because white lives madder also.


----------



## cdell

tinkerhell said:


> Strange how there are no black problems in Canada that are to the same scale as you yanky doodles down south. I suggest you look in your own back yard first.


Maybe not, but have a look at the stats on our aboriginal population. I think you will find that they are very similar. Perhaps before casting stones you should look in our own back yard first. The problem lies with large segments of the population that sees being a victim as a way of life.


----------

